# Removing Marine Goop



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I mounted the battery box to my fishfinder with Marine Goop. 

The Goop has set.

Now I want to remove the battery box and place the box in a new location. 

Yeah, I should have mounted it in a better spot to begin with.  

The box is Rubbermaid 2qt (???) watertight container.

I read somewhere that I could use a sharp putty knife or spackle blade along with some STP Son of A Gun tire protectant. Add a little elbow grease and the box should come off? 

And maybe I won't ruin the hull of my yak???


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Try xylene, it will remove it, so will an laquer thinner. Goop should peel right off. Thats what I will try first. Then try chemicals.

Goop is good for semi-permanate applications.


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

If you didn't ruff up the surface, you should be able to pop it loose with a stiff putty knife. Goop doesn't really form that strong a bond on the hull. The remaining residue can be pulled loose by hand.

If you ruffed up the plastic it'll take lots more effort. My first transducer mount, I sanded the hull and transducer. 2 yrs later I had to use a gorilla bar to get it off.

Phil R


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The Goop came off with a paint scrapper. No chemicals needed. 

Well, I did use a little bit of denatured alcohol to clean up the residue. 

Thanks for the help, guys. 

Yak almost done.


----------

